# Dominus



## richmetcalf

Parlo spesso con avvocati italiani che si riferiscono spesso a figure rispettate e venerabili della loro professione come 'dominus', e.g. "e' il dominus di diritto tributario." Credo di aver capito intuitivamente abbastanza bene cosa significa (forse dovrebbe essere incluso nel dizionario), ma vorrei avere qualche indicazione per quanto riguarda il registro linguistico. In inglese abbiamo in registro piu formale 'luminary' mentre piu colloquialmente esistono tanti termini come 'big cheese', 'head honcho' ecc. Ci sono anche dei termini che considererei intermedi come 'superstar'. Con quale termine si tradurrebbe piu naturalmente dominus?

Grazie


----------



## gandolfo

Ciao

Depends on the context how about....leading light, legend, bigwig, expert, authority........


----------



## Teerex51

richmetcalf said:


> Con quale termine si tradurrebbe piu naturalmente dominus?


How about: _supremo_? (nice classical ring to it... )


----------



## richmetcalf

gandolfo said:


> Depends on the context



So does this mean the word itself is quite neutral? You could imagine seeing it in a journalistic article, but would you also see it in a more formal setting? For example, a serious speech when an award is being presented to a respected elder statesman?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Rich 

Uh, trying after Gandie (welcome back! ) and Prof. Tee p) ...  turns out to be useless!  
Just an idea, Rich: based on the "dominus negotii" criterium ("signore", "padrone" ... "master") and the classic "principe del foro" maybe you can consider "he is the king of ..." (?)


----------



## giginho

Ragazzi miei, attenzione! (e qui non ci va pay attention!!! io ci metterei beware.....vedi che ho capito TR?!?!?!? almeno spero)

Nel gergo legale (mio malgrado ne frequento parecchi) il dominus è l'avvocato iscritto all'abo che fa fare tirocinio ad un laureato in giurisprudenza. Ecco, quell'avvocato è il _dominus_. Sinceramente non ho mai sentito parlare di dominus nel senso di luminare del diritto.


----------



## richmetcalf

Ricercando questa parola ho trovato la voce seguente su treccani.it


> 1. Nella forma latina, è usato talvolta nel linguaggio curialesco per indicare il magistrato o in genere la persona che ha l'incarico di inquisire o il potere di decidere in un procedimento e sim.: _il collega dominus dell'istruttoria._ Con la locuz. _dominus negotii _(propr. "padrone del negozio") è inoltre indicato, nel linguaggio giur., il soggetto la cui volontà è determinante per la conclusione di un negozio giuridico unilaterale.


Ma allora questa parola non è in uso comune nel italiano generale? Si tratta di una parola usata solo da avvocati? L'avete mai sentita in una conversazione normale? Non mi sembrava che le persone (non solo avvocati, ma sempre nell'ambito giuridico) che l'ho sentito emettere avevano in mente un incarico specifico, ma piuttosto che la persona era molto ben conosciuta, il capo dello studio, una figura, insomma, che incute timore reverenziale (ok forse con quest'ultimo sto esagerando un po', ma si afferra il concetto, no?)


----------



## pescara

Forse: doyen.

http://www.wordreference.com/definition/doyen

Ciao.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Rich 

La mia è solo una sensazione, ma secondo me "signore" è usato con questa accezione: *a.* In passato, con accezione generica (come equivalente del lat. *dominus*), persona che ha dominio, responsabilità di governo (per es., il possessore di un feudo rispetto ai vassalli, chi aveva il governo dei liberi comuni, il magistrato unico addetto al governo di una città), e quindi, in seguito, principe, sovrano: _il s. di quelle terre_, _della città_, _del castello_;[...].

Va da sé che i tuoi interlocutori, avvezzi all'ambiente forense e a termini giuridici, possano scegliere di usare un linguaggio, per certi versi, e "tecnico" (dominus negotii) e "ampolloso" (dominus, anziché "re", "mago", "genio") ... nulla, a te piacendo, ti vieterebbe di dire "il mio collega è il dominus della fisica quantistica"...


----------



## Gianfry

Qui forse c'è la soluzione...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gianfry 

Secondo me, però, nella frase di Rich, "dominus" è usato in senso figurato: _Parlo spesso con avvocati italiani che si riferiscono spesso a figure rispettate e venerabili della loro professione come 'dominus', e.g. "e' il dominus di diritto tributario." _


----------



## richmetcalf

Grazie a tutti per le risposte interessanti. Mi sembra adesso evidente che questa parola non sarebbe mai usata (forse neanche capita) da una persona 'normale' e che la sua omissione dai dizionari non è un errore. Gergo legale usato da avvocati anche soggettivamente con varie sfumature sottili per parlare di sé stessi, o come giurista molto tecnico che lavora dietro le quinte, o come figura imponente in un certo ambito legale o in uno studio. Avvocati...


----------



## Gianfry

Vero, Anja. Infatti ho scritto "forse". Il punto è che "dominus" in quell'accezione non l'ho mai sentito, ma ovviamente, non facendo parte del mondo legale, non faccio testo. Può servire, però, conoscere il senso in cui lo trovo più spesso nel linguaggio corrente ("corrente" tra virgolette), ovvero quello di "colui che esercita un potere, legale o illegale, palese o occulto su altre persone o su un affare o società ecc". Qualche esempio lo trovate qui, qui, qui, qui, qui, qui, qui e qui.


----------



## richmetcalf

Gianfry said:


> Vero, Anja. Infatti ho scritto "forse". Il punto è che "dominus" in quell'accezione non l'ho mai sentito, ma ovviamente, non facendo parte del mondo legale, non faccio testo. Può servire, però, conoscere il senso in cui lo trovo più spesso nel linguaggio corrente ("corrente" tra virgolette), ovvero quello di "colui che esercita un potere, legale o illegale, palese o occulto su altre persone o su un affare o società ecc". Qualche esempio lo trovate qui, qui, qui, qui, qui, qui, qui e qui.



Ah! Un po' come un Éminence grise allora?


----------



## Gianfry

richmetcalf said:


> Ah! Un po' come un Éminence grise allora?


Esattamente! Eminenza grigia


----------



## Anja.Ann

Interessante, Gianfry  

Non sapevo che "dominus" potesse essere inteso nella stessa accezione di "eminenza grigia".


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> Esattamente! Eminenza grigia


The power behind the throne...


----------



## Lorena1970

giginho said:


> Ragazzi miei, attenzione! (e qui non ci va pay attention!!! io ci metterei beware.....vedi che ho capito TR?!?!?!? almeno spero)
> 
> Nel gergo legale (mio malgrado ne frequento parecchi) il dominus è l'avvocato iscritto all'abo che fa fare tirocinio ad un laureato in giurisprudenza. Ecco, quell'avvocato è il _dominus_. Sinceramente non ho mai sentito parlare di dominus nel senso di luminare del diritto.



*Quasi esatto!* Il "dominus" in legalese è il titolare dello studio legale (mio padre era avvocato...). Vedete anche qui. Niente a che vedere con eminenze grigie e superstar! Oppure può essere questo, in materia contrattuale.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Contesto: "... _avvocati italiani che si riferiscono spesso a figure rispettate e venerabili della loro professione come 'dominus', e.g. *"e' il dominus di diritto tributario." *... e' il *titolare dello studio *di diritto tributario."?  _


----------



## Gianfry

london calling said:


> The power behind the throne...



Con la differenza (e faccio quindi ammenda) che il "dominus" non è necessariamente nascosto come l'eminenza grigia...


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> Con la differenza (e faccio quindi ammenda) che il "dominus" non è necessariamente nascosto come l'eminenza grigia...


Infatti, ho letto il post di Lorena. Direi anzi che _Eminenza Grigia_ non c'entra nulla in questo contesto.


----------



## Lorena1970

Anja.Ann said:


> Contesto: "... _avvocati italiani che si riferiscono spesso a figure rispettate e venerabili della loro professione come 'dominus', e.g. *"e' il dominus di diritto tributario." *... e' il *titolare dello studio *di diritto tributario."?  _



Non so dove hai trovato questa definizione, ma posso assicurarti che è sbagliata. Si dice "dominus", nel rapporto col cliente, l'avvocato principale che assiste il cliente, e.g. io cliente sono di Trieste e mi rivolgo a un avvocato di Roma per essere assistito. Tale avvocato di Roma, non potendo personalmente svolgere tutte le mansioni in loco (Trieste), si appoggia a un collaga collaboratore. In questo caso il "dominus" della causa è l'avvocato di Roma (ovvero il titolare dello studio incaricato ufficialmente della causa) pur delegando alcune mansioni all'avvocato di Trieste.
Le uniche altre definizioni corrette sono quelle che ho indicato nel post #18. E' assolutamente errato denominare "dominus" un luminare in una qualsiasi materia (legale ovviamente), ad esempio: " XX è un dominus di Diritto Amministrativo" è una vera stupidaggine.

PS: Dominus in latino significa "padrone", e il legalese è molto fedele al latino (avrebbe forse senso "XX è un _padrone_ di Diritto Amministrativo"...?)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cito questo portale di informazione giuridica che mi sembra confermi quanto detto nel post precedente

http://www.studiocataldi.it/news_giuridiche_asp/news_giuridica_9878.asp



> DOMINUS è l'avvocato che ha la gestione  della pratica e redige gli atti, tracciando la linea difensiva;  tendenzialmente il DOMICILIATARIO è un legale esercente avanti  all'Autorità Giudiziaria ove si celebra il processo civile che esegue le  istruzioni del dominus, applicandole in concreto e talora conformandole  alle prassi adottate in loco


----------



## richmetcalf

Lorena1970 said:


> Non so dove hai trovato questa definizione, ma posso assicurarti che è sbagliata. Si dice "dominus", nel rapporto col cliente, l'avvocato principale che assiste il cliente, e.g. io cliente sono di Trieste e mi rivolgo a un avvocato di Roma per essere assistito. Tale avvocato di Roma, non potendo personalmente svolgere tutte le mansioni in loco (Trieste), si appoggia a un collaga collaboratore. In questo caso il "dominus" della causa è l'avvocato di Roma (ovvero il titolare dello studio incaricato ufficialmente della causa) pur delegando alcune mansioni all'avvocato di Trieste.
> Le uniche altre definizioni corrette sono quelle che ho indicato nel post #18. E' assolutamente errato denominare "dominus" un luminare in una qualsiasi materia (legale ovviamente), ad esempio: " XX è un dominus di Diritto Amministrativo" è una vera stupidaggine.
> 
> PS: Dominus in latino significa "padrone", e il legalese è molto fedele al latino (avrebbe forse senso "XX è un _padrone_ di Diritto Amministrativo"...?)



Non ho 'trovato' la definizione. L'ho intuita (forse incorrettamente) dal contesto in cui veniva usato, da avvocati italiani, nella mia esperienza personale. Mi sono rivolto a questo forum appunto per chiarire se l'avevo capito bene. La tua definizione sembra alquanto tecnica che corretta, ma in questo contesto non mi soddisfa. Come già visto negli esempi dati nel post #13, c'è un'altro significato della parola, usato nel linguaggio giornalistico più o meno quotidiano, che sembra adatto.

Grazie per tutti i contributi! Credo di capire molto meglio questa parola adesso.


----------



## Gianfry

Paulfromitaly said:


> Cito questo portale di informazione giuridica che mi sembra confermi quanto detto nel post precedente
> 
> http://www.studiocataldi.it/news_giuridiche_asp/news_giuridica_9878.asp



E' il link che ho dato io nel post #10 
@lorena: sono d'accordo, infatti. Anche a me pare una cosa assurda, ma se richmetcalf ha riportato correttamente i fatti, dobbiamo farci i conti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gianfry said:


> E' il link che ho dato io nel post #10
> @lorena: sono d'accordo, infatti. Anche a me pare una cosa assurda, ma se richmetcalf ha riportato correttamente i fatti, dobbiamo farci i conti



Non me ne ero accorto..



> *Rule 3 - Be clear and provide context.*
> *Asking questions:*
> Be descriptive, specific, and succinct in your posts, to avoid misunderstandings.
> Provide complete sentences and background information every time  you ask  a question. This allows us to understand your question and to help you  better.  Questions or answers with non-WR links must have a brief  summary of the link's content—do not post "bare" links to external  sites.
> Thread titles must include all or part of the word/phrase being discussed.  (Avoid phrases like "translation please", "how do I say this", "I'm new" and  similar expressions.)
> *Answering:*
> Make a reasonable attempt to verify accuracy. If you are unsure of the accuracy of your information or translation, please say so.


----------



## Lorena1970

richmetcalf said:


> La tua definizione sembra alquanto tecnica che corretta, ma in questo contesto non mi soddisfa.



Mi dispiace, ma in questo caso e contesto sono sicura al 100% delle definizioni e spiegazioni che ho dato (non mi spingerei così oltre se non fossi sicura, e per maggior sicurezza ho anche chiesto nuovamente al mio avvocato  ). Se poi i giornalisti scrivono idiozie, o certi siti ( o persone) usano i termini impropriamente, non ci si può fare niente, se non evitare di dar loro credito. Il linguaggio è spesso talmente spurio che possono capitare queste evenienze, ma sul fatto che siano scorrette non ci piove.


----------



## Gianfry

Lorena1970 said:


> Se poi i giornalisti scrivono idiozie, o certi siti ( o persone) usano i termini impropriamente, non ci si può fare niente, se non evitare di dar loro credito. Il linguaggio è spesso talmente spurio che possono capitare queste evenienze, ma sul fatto che siano scorrette non ci piove.


Lorena, magari ci sono usi diversi, e non per questo uno è necessariamente scorretto. Presumo che i giornalisti lo usino riportando l'uso del linguaggio giuridico/economico. Per esempio, in questo articolo da me già citato (www.repubblica.it/2004/a/sezioni/economia/cirio2/ordnzz/ordnzz.html) viene riferito come termine usato nientemeno che da un giudice...


----------



## Lorena1970

Gianfry said:


> Presumo che i giornalisti lo usino riportando  l'uso del linguaggio giuridico/economico.


Hai letto il  secondo link del mio post #18? E' qui usato quel significato (in senso lato). "Cragnotti  è il dominus (il contraente/general contractor) delle operazioni distrattive". No? 
Ma tutto ciò cosa c'entra col contesto dell'OP? E' quello che ho messo in discussione, non il fatto che il termine "dominus" signfichi anche contraente in ambito di diritto societario (che poi sempre "padrone" significa).


----------



## Gianfry

Lorena1970 said:


> Hai letto il  secondo link del mio post #18? E' qui usato quel significato (in senso lato). "Cragnotti  è il dominus (il contraente/general contractor) delle operazioni distrattive". No?
> Ma tutto ciò cosa c'entra col contesto dell'OP? E' quello che ho messo in discussione, non il fatto che il termine "dominus" signfichi anche contraente in ambito di diritto societario (che poi sempre "padrone" significa).


Sì, ho letto, ma tu hai parlato di usi giornalistici impropri/scorretti, e io ti ho risposto su quello.


----------



## Lorena1970

Gianfry said:


> Sì, ho letto, ma tu hai parlato di usi  giornalistici impropri/scorretti, e io ti ho risposto su quello.



Non  è improprio in questo caso. 
Io rispondevo a richmetcalf che riportava  dei sentito dire poco chiari, e che diceva che in questo contesto (nel  suo contesto) non era soddisfatto, e mi riferivo anche velatamente al  post #19 di Anja, che esprime un concetto privo di senso (sorry Anja). Ho detto "*se* poi i giornalisti..." esprimendo un certo scetticismo su fatto che sbaglino, ma lasciando comunque aperta la possibilità che ciò accada. E' chiaro ora?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Lorena, no worries: temo che tu abbia frainteso il mio post # 17: ci riprovo, cercando di spiegare in modo chiaro: 



> "Contesto: "Parlo spesso con avvocati italiani che si riferiscono spesso a figure rispettate e venerabili della loro professione come 'dominus', e.g. "e' il dominus di diritto tributario."


Rimango dell'avviso che nel contesto dato (riporto qui sopra dal post di Rich) il significato tecnico attribuito a "dominus" nell'ambiente giuridico (che nessuno mette in dubbio), non c'azzecchi per nulla : continuo a pensare che sia stato (o sia) usato per celia (che, poi, io non condivida la scelta non interessa a nessuno) proprio per definire ironicamente il "signore" "re" "principe" "luminare" _del diritto tributario_.  

Se così non fosse, Rich parlerebbe abitualmente con avvocati inconsapevoli di lavorare in un ambiente (quello giuridico) dove "dominus" significa ... propriamente "dominus".

Non so se, ora, sono stata più chiara.


----------



## richmetcalf

Esempio del'uso di _'dominus'_ che cercavo di descrivere, trovato sul sito di un giornale Italiano:
*"**Berlusconi o Alfano? *Nel centrodestra l’indicazione del candidato premier non è ancora chiara. Con Silvio Berlusconi *dominus* indiscusso della campagna elettorale del Pdl e Angelino Alfano per ora in una posizione più defilata."
http://www.repubblica.it/static/speciale/2013/elezioni/editoriale/candidati_premier.html

Ricordatevi che volevo soltanto sapere cosa voleva dire la gente quando diceva - correttamente o no - questa parola. Non e' per un inglese come me a dire agli giornalisti ed agli avvocati italiani che non dovrebbero usare questa parola in questo senso. Voglio essere certo che capisco cosa stanno dicendo e basta!


----------



## giginho

Ciao Rich. in questo caso si tratta del significato latino: *signore*


----------



## longplay

Salve a tutti! Mi sembra che in italiano corrente (non legalese) il "dominus" è "il padrone della situazione" e che l' "eminenza grigia" potrebbe essere il
<vero padrone della situazione>. Vi sembra?


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Salve a tutti! Mi sembra che in italiano corrente (non legalese) il "dominus" è "il padrone della situazione" e che l' "eminenza grigia" potrebbe essere il
> <vero padrone della situazione>. Vi sembra?


Eminenza Grigia = _Power behind the throne_ in inglese.


----------



## longplay

Ciao LC. "Il padrone sono io, ma chi comanda è mia moglie ("domina" = 'donna' o 'eminenza grigia' ?).


----------

